# Snugpak Hammock Blanket



## Chum (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey guys!  I posted this review a few weeks ago in the Camping Forum without even realizing we have a whole forum set aside for gear review!  Hammock camping is a pretty small but growing outdoor niche.  Because of that there is a lot of innovation going on right now and it's pretty exciting to be a part of it.  


Dabbler's Den Snugpak Hammock Quilt Review


----------

